

Show HN : D-ONE – changing the way you work, play and relax - TheAuditor
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/497165763/d-one-changing-the-way-you-work-play-and-relax

======
anilgulecha
This is one of those things you never knew you needed. I've watched movies and
read a lot of books in bed. This would have helped a lot with the strain.

